# Enneagram and four temperaments



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I think:
1- Melancholic/Choleric
2- maybe Sanguine/Choleric? Not sure.
3- not sure
4- Melancholic/Phlegmatic
5- Phlegmatic/Melancholic
6- Melancholic
7- Sanguine
8- CHOLERIC!
9- Phlegmatic/Sanguine.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you getting this from Keirsey? i.e. NF= Choleric, SP= Sanguine, SJ= Melancholic, and NT=Phlegmatic?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I was thinking of the exact same thing yesterday and most of our correlations are similar. 9s are really the picture of phlegmatic behavior and 8s choleric. 3s can seem pretty ambiguous, but I would generally say that 3w2s are more sanguine though with choleric ambition and 3w4s melancholic/choleric.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't think it can be properly correlated. The most obvious ones would be Melancholic = 4, Sanguine = 7, Choleric = 8, as noted in the OP. Maybe 9 would be Phlegmatic. But that would be relying upon only the outer, most stereotypical forms and buzzwords of the 9 types, and it doesn't really allow for nuance.


----------

